# Newbie needs opinion.



## WRM (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I am new to the forum and have a question.

I found a CZ75 compact at a store and the price is $349 plus tax. It is an older gun and it says that it is made in Czechoslovakia on the left side and has A.A.L. on the right side of the slide. Would this be a fairly good deal?
Thanks,
Walter


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

WRM said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new to the forum and have a question.
> 
> I found a CZ75 compact at a store and the price is $349 plus tax. It is an older gun and it says that it is made in Czechoslovakia on the left side and has A.A.L. on the right side of the slide. Would this be a fairly good deal?
> ...


yea that is a pretty good price if its in decent shape. They sell new in the range of about $450 to $550


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Which caliber? What condition is it in?


----------



## WRM (Feb 7, 2009)

It seems to be in good shape. There are no worn spots on the finish. I don't think that it was carried very much. It is in 9mm and has wooden grips. 

I did read somewhere that there is a problem finding magazines for older CZs because the newer magazines won't fit.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I probably wouldn't buy it but that's just me, I'm not trying to convince you either way. If mags are hard to find then that would definitely have a negative impact on my decision and at that price, I'd rather spend 1-2 hundred bucks more and get a brand new one.


----------



## WRM (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------

